# Interesting Post on Indie Translation Methods



## Telcontar (Jun 29, 2012)

Here on David Gaughran's Blog

Actually a series of posts, as there are other links within. All in all a very interesting model, and something I'd be interested in trying as well once further established. It would be a little unnerving not being able to determine the accuracy or quality of a translation for myself. Even in Spanish, which I speak, write, and read fairly well, I wouldn't be able to determine how good the writing is.

Still, it is an option to keep in mind for those of us going the self-publishing route.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jun 29, 2012)

Certainly worth considering. My books have been translated for 13 foreign markets, and the translations are handled by the publishers in those countries...even with that I'm concerned with how the translations "came out" but I have to trust int he quality control of those organizations.


----------

